# Lens Hoods For micro 4/3 Lenses



## robertwatcher (Jun 22, 2013)

---------------------------------


----------



## Ron Evers (Jun 22, 2013)

I also got my hoods from China via e-bay.







Some cost under $5 including shipping.


----------



## cosmonaut (Jun 22, 2013)

I quite like the square ones. Olympus must really be shaving the cost close for a profit by not including a hood.


----------

